# Questions about Walker/Dynamax resonator... (Jimmy some input?)



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

It seems like my resonator has a hole somewhere as I'm getting a growl from underneath the car and the car started to feel weird in acceleration. I suspect the resonator to be failing thus my attempt to aquire all the necessary information before I make a choice to replace it.

First does going the bypass pipe route a la SuperSprint make the car louder than if I put on the Dynamax resonator? This is my biggest issue as I do not want the car too loud. I plan on going the eisenmann route later on so I'm not worried about not hearing the growl.

Are there any othe resonators out there that I can use? Besides factory replacement.

Jimmy, how much did your resonator cost you?

Thanks for the input fellas...


----------



## mola (Dec 18, 2001)

I have a resonator that's about 5lbs on my car. Looks just like Jimmy's resonator.

What these are is a Glass Pack.. for the old farts who's been around the block knowing Glass Packs Raise the Noise level... well they are right. This is the same unit however if installed Reverse, it reduces the noise level like a resonator.

I went with a straight pipe at first but the noise was a tad too much for my taste so I added a glasspack/resonator and that did the trick.

You might want to consider having your car's engine codes pulled to see if your cats are fine.
I had a growl when the car was cold... but that was the muffler it self.

you do get 8yrs/80,000 miles for exhaust on these cars... (i think)


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

The 8/80 is for the cats only. I already had one replaced early this year. The exhause sound (growl) is coming from under the rear passenger area (I had my drivers door open and rev'd her up a couple of times) so I'm pretty sure its the Y 150Lb stock resonator that has a hole in it.

So the dynomax one Jimmy has is glass packed by installed backwards? Does that affect the air flow at all? I think Jimmy has a genuine resonaotr not a glass pack? But I may be wrong...


----------



## mola (Dec 18, 2001)

It's less restrictive than our stock resonators and lighter. It's straight through except it has sound chambers along the walls.

As for the items being any different, it's not ... it's pretty much the same stuff. you can call it whatever you want though.
If I remember correctly, the Supersprint bypass pipe is about $100 bucks plus the cost to install. When I had my resonator removed with a straight pipe, it was custom made by the shop. Ran me $40 for the straight pipe including labor.


----------

